# Locust Grove, GA homestead on 7.72 acres for sale soon



## trish4prez (Jul 9, 2006)

Still a few details to be worked out, but will be listing with a realtor, most likely by June 1st. 2000 Palm Harbor manufactured home - 4BR 2BA, may be partially furnished, in good condition. Mostly wooded, but with good garden areas. ~ $120K


----------

